

GitHub adds code search - schacon
http://github.com/blog/202-github-code-search
Github added a new feature to search through all of their public source code.
======
samwillis
They don't escape the query text field - XSS.

<http://github.com/codesearch?q=%22%3E%3Cscript%3Ealert>(%22Oops%22)%3C%2Fscript%3E%3Cspan%20%22&repo=&langOverride=&language=&x=0&y=0

~~~
defunkt
Thanks, fixed.

~~~
cosmo7
Would be more impressive if the pagination worked too.

Do you test any of this?

------
charlesju
Thank you! This is why I'm so happy to send real money to this service.

------
mct
The search feature also seems to be somewhat fuzzy, which rocks. Searching for
"isnumeric language:c" returns hits for "is_numeric", "isnumeral", etc. Very
nice!

My only minor complaint is that the search results page is sometimes
displaying the wrong highlighted excerpts of matched files. For example, using
the above search, I see highlighted text for things like the "(c)" in a
copyright notice, or an emacs "Mode: C" hint. Because it's only displaying the
first highlighted region per-file, it's hard to use the results page to see
which hit I want to drill down into.

------
Locke
Very nice. It'd be nice to see a little better relevance. For example, I
searched for "game" then drilled down to one of my projects which was listed
in the side bar. Towards the bottom of the results was a hit from "game.rb"...
it seems like a hit from a file who's name includes the search term might be
more relevant than that.

Or, perhaps a hit like "class Game" should be considered more relevant than
"attr_reader :game". Perhaps.

Overall, very nice though.

------
axod
More RSS icon size! Bigger!

~~~
compay
I have to agree, I love Github but that feed icon is extremely annoying.

------
jmatt
How about tags for gists?

That would make it quite a bit easier to find a specific algorithm or code
snippet.

------
orib
<http://codesearch.google.com>

~~~
maryam
getcpuinfo

~~~
maryam
get cpu info

------
henning
Are there disclosure guidelines on Hacker News? The submitter is on the GitHub
team, IIRC, but it doesn't say that in the submission title or in his profile.

Edit: changed from "What are the..." to "Are there"

~~~
schacon
that might make for a long title. i would be happy to add that to the
description, but i'm just submitting it as a news item, not providing opinion.

~~~
cstejerean
no need to provide any extra information, it really doesn't matter who submits
something, but any reason you wouldn't mention github in your profile?
sometimes i like checking out profiles to see what people are working on.

~~~
schacon
I have a profile?

